# Best Place to get Fire Emblem New 3DS XL



## TechAndrew (Jul 2, 2016)

Hello,
In the last few days, I've been trying to find a Brand New, Like New, or Complete in Box Fire Emblem Edition New Nintendo 3DS XL. 

However, all I come across are scalpers, people who never respond, people who refuse to take pictures, trollers, and of course, "Out of Stock", but that's not something surprising (It's been months since its release.)

So, the reason I'm posting this thread is; What is the easiest way and/or best place(s) to get a Fire Emblem New Nintendo 3DS XL?

FYI: I'm on a hunt for a Dual IPS, "Non-Wobbly" Hinge New Nintendo 3DS XL, and any tips and suggestions are appreciated.

Andrew21


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jul 4, 2016)

If you didn't preorder or buy it on day one of release, your likely to only find the jacked up prices on ebay and amazon.

As for the Dual IPS screens, those tend to be on new versions only, mostly special editions so far. With that, it just points back to the first sentence.


----------



## TechAndrew (Jul 4, 2016)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> If you didn't preorder or buy it on day one of release, your likely to only find the jacked up prices on ebay and amazon.
> 
> As for the Dual IPS screens, those tend to be on new versions only, mostly special editions so far. With that, it just points back to the first sentence.



Is there anyone on this website selling Fire Emblem New 3DS XLs with Dual IPS Screens?


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jul 4, 2016)

You can make a WTB or look in the WTS section.

http://gbatemp.net/categories/trading-area.157/


----------



## TechAndrew (Jul 5, 2016)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> You can make a WTB or look in the WTS section.
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/categories/trading-area.157/


http://gbatemp.net/threads/new-nintendo-3ds-xl-fire-emblem-edition-w-dual-ips.433270/

Done.


----------

